# Hopping



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering if it's normal for a V to be walking and just here and there hop with his back legs? Kind of like skipping or something similar. It's really funny to watch. He does it all the time, but is it normal?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our V likes to pop around when she's on the couch. We were all laughing hysterically last night because she went a little nuts with her toys and was bouncing straight up in the air.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Copper is always bouncing and hopping about the place, normally when he is excited. 

Very normal and VERY funny


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The best is when they are off lead in a field and in very tall grass or brush. They jump with all four legs at the same time. So they pop up and then disappear and then pop up again. So fun to watch!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

But do they ever only hop with their back legs? Riley will be walking along and then instead of putting one foot in front of his other foot in the back, he'll just hop with them (only the back) at the same time and never miss a beat.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're worried about it, you could always take him in to the vet. My mom's chihuahua does a kind of funny little hop when she's running because she has luxating patellas in her back legs. The vet says there's nothing really that you can do about it, but it does bother them.

Here's an article on the condition:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1569&aid=457


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------

